# Cold-Weather Cheer



## mr drinky (Jan 6, 2013)

Inspired by the cold-and-flu season, I was wondering what your go-to drinks are during the dark and cold months. Alcohol or without. 

k.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 6, 2013)

Same as the warm nights. Jack and diet. Although I do turn to wine more in the winter than summer. Of course I live in southern California, so "winter" is a little different than other parts of the nation that I have lived in.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 6, 2013)

Gotta have some hot chocolate once in a while on a frosty morning. I like to make mine with a good amount of a nice dark cocoa, cinnamon, & cayenne pepper. And don't forget a good splash of whipping cream. No marshmallows required.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 6, 2013)

ginger tea whenever i'm under the weather. makes me feel better every time.

=D


----------



## jmforge (Jan 6, 2013)

We don't have cold weather. Well, we have VERY short spells of slightly chilly weather, but not enough to have a different wardrobe or section in our liquor cabinet.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 6, 2013)

Little dash of vanilla is nice too.


Lucretia said:


> Gotta have some hot chocolate once in a while on a frosty morning. I like to make mine with a good amount of a nice dark cocoa, cinnamon, & cayenne pepper. And don't forget a good splash of whipping cream. No marshmallows required.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 6, 2013)

For when you're feeling poorly, honey, lemon juice, & bourbon, topped off with a little boiling water.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 6, 2013)

root beer float


----------



## mhlee (Jan 6, 2013)

I drink a lot more hot tea - preferably green (Sencha) and black (Earl Grey) teas. 

As for other drinks, I drink a lot less beer and more red wine during the winter. And, after my recent trip to Japan, I'm more open to hot sake. I really disliked the stuff that I've had previously but good sake that's meant to be served hot was a revelation. I'm sure the dried, grilled fugu fin also had something to do with it though.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 6, 2013)

I JUST spent a few hours tweaking my hot chocolate recipe for a class I'm teaching tomorrow...here's my (for the moment) final recipe:

Hot Chocolate

4tbsp	Butter
4tbsp	Cocoa powder
4C Milk
8tbsp	sugar
1tsp ground green cardamom

Procedure
1	Melt butter over medium heat, add cocoa, cardamom, and sugar. Stir until well-incorporated and fry for 1-2 minutes to extra fat-soluble compounds from cocoa and cardamom...careful to not scorch
2	Add milk, stir over heat until milk simmers
3	serve immediately...or after it cools a bit, depending on preference.

Not OMG by any stretch...but nice....comforting.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 6, 2013)

Have you found much difference when you fry the cocoa? I generally just add enough milk to the dry ingredients to form a paste, then add the rest of the milk.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 6, 2013)

******* said:


> Little dash of vanilla is nice too.



Oh, yeah. Forgot that---I add a little vanilla at the end after turning off the heat. And a dash of salt at the beginning.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 6, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> I JUST spent a few hours tweaking my hot chocolate recipe for a class I'm teaching tomorrow...here's my (for the moment) final recipe:
> 
> Hot Chocolate
> 
> ...



I feel like I've been missing out here...butter in hot chocolate. A whole other world exists...I will have to try this tomorrow.

:happymug:

tonight is more honey, lemon and whiskey

:curse:


----------



## ecchef (Jan 6, 2013)

Russian caravan tea & a shot of Islay.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 6, 2013)

Bourbon, single barrel
Scotch, Glenlivet
Irish Whiskey, Jameson, Bushmills, Powers, really any Irish Whiskey. 
I've been known to drink really hot hot sauce too.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 6, 2013)

milk boiled with mince garlic and honey.

Hot wine with cloves and cinnamon.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 6, 2013)

bieniek said:


> milk boiled with mince garlic and honey.



I am going to have to try this one!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 6, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Have you found much difference when you fry the cocoa? I generally just add enough milk to the dry ingredients to form a paste, then add the rest of the milk.



Like the new profile pic Lucretia...

The cocoa does get a deeper flavor from frying...but the cardamom is the real beneficiary...

Cinnamon and cloves are nice too


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2013)

Just so you all know, I see nothing cheerful about cold weather whatsoever. :biggrin:


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 7, 2013)

bieniek said:


> milk boiled with mince garlic and honey.



Had some this morning with breakfast and it was really very good...BUT...for hours I could have hired myself out to peel paint off things--morning breath + garlic is TRULY a frightening thing.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 8, 2013)

Hahaha thats why I usually drink it before I go to bed  Should have mention that:laughat:


----------



## jmforge (Jan 8, 2013)

Why? So that you wake up smelling like the Paris Metro? :lol2:


bieniek said:


> Hahaha thats why I usually drink it before I go to bed  Should have mention that:laughat:


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 8, 2013)

It actually worked out well. Was getting some new glasses yesterday, and usually they insist on holding you hostage while they tweak this and that (and you always have to adjust them anyway once you get home.) Yesterday they couldn't get me out of there quickly enough!


----------



## bieniek (Jan 8, 2013)

******* said:


> Why? So that you wake up smelling like the Paris Metro? :lol2:



No amount of garlic would be enough.

But try when you have flu


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 8, 2013)

More red wine than beer in the winter and when I have a cold I mix lemon and lime juice with fresh ground ginger then 50/50 ginger brandy and good ginger ale. While it won't cure your cold you won't suffer as much.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 8, 2013)

How about the view from my Deck? Keeps me warm....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 8, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> View attachment 12570
> 
> 
> How about the view from my Deck? Keeps me warm....


A55hole


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 8, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> A55hole



LOL!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 8, 2013)

El Pescador....is your tagline a reference to this?

[video=youtube;45C16tToen8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45C16tToen8[/video]


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 8, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> El Pescador....is your tagline a reference to this?
> 
> [video=youtube;45C16tToen8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45C16tToen8[/video]



Very much so! One of the funniest South Parks IMO.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 8, 2013)

bieniek said:


> But try when you have flu



Probably gets rid of worms, too. :wink:


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2013)

Good spicy ginger tea, half lemon, bourbon, honey; got me through the worst cold I have ever had over Christmas. I have also been drinking more scotch and bourbon this winter.

Zwiefel, I will have to try that hot chocolate recipe.


----------

